# Hashimotos?



## Blu90 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi my doctor says I've got Hashimotos because I have TPO and TG but my symptoms don't match up to the results so any help would be appreciated thank you.

TSH: 3 (0.20-4.20)
FT4: 14.4 (12-22)
FT3: 3.7 (3.9-6.8)
TPO: 7155 (0-34)
TG: 311 (0-115)

On 100 Levothyroxine


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TPO Ab
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

TPO Ab, negative is expected
http://www.medlabs.com.jo/docs/Leaflet-17.pdf

TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Oh, my................you definitely need an ultra-sound of that thyroid!!!

Welcome and please read the above!

Others will be along and I am sure they will agree about the ultra-sound!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

What are your symptoms?

Yes, Andros is correct, you need an ultrasound ASAP.

Your results look really, really hypo so I assume those are your symptoms?


----------



## Blu90 (Mar 16, 2015)

joplin1975 said:


> What are your symptoms?
> 
> Yes, Andros is correct, you need an ultrasound ASAP.
> 
> Your results look really, really hypo so I assume those are your symptoms?


Here are my symptoms, do I sound hypo please?

Weight gain, slow heart, sweating, dry skin, dark circles under eyes, heavy periods, late periods, constipation, difficult swallowing, hair loss, flushing, thyroid feeling swollen, cramps, tremor, memory loss, spots on face and chest, cracked feet, feeling sick, chest pain, feeling cold, pale skin, itchy skin

Doctor has said they won't do ultrasound because they can't feel anything but my thyroid feels visibly swollen on one side but they're happy to give me T3 instead.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, that does sound hypo.

Who is treating you? Your PCP? You might want to consider a second opinion...


----------



## Blu90 (Mar 16, 2015)

joplin1975 said:


> Yes, that does sound hypo.
> 
> Who is treating you? Your PCP? You might want to consider a second opinion...


My doctor but I saw a doctor in accident and emergency when I choked on a piece of food. He looked in my throat and said my oesophagus looked like it had narrowed and he felt my neck and said it was lumpy.


----------

